# List of favorite aquarium reference links



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Plants for sale
http://www.Aquatic-store.com

Online auctions
http://www.Aquabid.com


----------



## Slaigar (Jun 8, 2003)

Plant Info
http://www.aquaplant.org/
http://users.bart.nl/~crypts/
http://www.tropica.com/default.asp

General Fish Info 
http://www.aquahobby.com/main.html
http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/
http://www.mongabay.com/fish/
http://www.notcatfish.com/core/index.htm
http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Search.html
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/

Specific Fish Info
http://www.loaches.com/
http://www.pufferfish.co.uk/aquaria/species/pufferfish/index.htm
http://www.planetcatfish.com/core/index.htm

Fish for Sale(and has good info)
http://www.aquariumfish.net/index.html

I used most of these to learn the bulk of aquarium species.


----------

